# Im not gonna be good at this breeding thing!!



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Im not gonna be any good at this breeding mice now, im too soft. I put the female cinnamon in with the male cinnamon, not just to mate but its gonna be a colder night in scotland and thought he might appreciate a cuddle. I put her in she got washed etc then just kept grabbing me like "dont leave me here!" so guess what? I put her back lol. I wont always be that soft. Just gave him some more bedding.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

aww!! Sounds like your mice have you sussed :lol:


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Haha, only had them a couple of weeks but yeah. Turned out a roasting day today so not bad after all. Im excited though as ones ready to pop and ive just seperated them, cant wait.


----------

